# Kato F7A Number Boards



## Moosehead14 (May 22, 2016)

Hi guys,

I bought a fantastic Great Northern passenger setup with an A-B-A head end. The lead 365A is missing one of its number boards. I called Kato but they don't have that number anymore. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If they are typical black on white use your computer
printer to make one. I make all of my layout 
business signs that way. Use a cut of clear plastic
to protect it.

Don


----------



## Moosehead14 (May 22, 2016)

No, they are white on black. 



Hmmm...as I type, has anyone tried to print the black "negative mask" on a white piece of acetate leaving the numbers clear? That might let the light of the numbers come through, eh?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

If you can't do that on your home computer try the local print shop, I'm sure they'd sort that out.


----------

